# Delta 46-522



## malamut98 (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone have any info on a Delta #46-522 lathe? I have looked allover and cant come up with anything on this lathe. One has come up for sale about 50 mile from here. He has sent me pics and pics of the tag. Hope someone can help.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have close to that same lathe. Vintage machinery has pics of 46-525


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2013)

No Mike you do not have a lathe you have a shelf with a motor and spindle in the way.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2013)

Kevin said:


> No Mike you do not have a lathe you have a shelf with a motor and spindle in the way.



I like to call it a large paperweight.............


----------



## malamut98 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Mike I'll give it a look. paper weight hehehe:rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a thread here with a picture of mine. 46-541-p 
Do not ask what the model numbers mean- they all look the same to me. Good luck.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Do not ask what the model numbers mean . . . 46-541-p



46 is the numbers of years it will take Mike to learn how to use the lathe. 541 is the number of tries it takes Mike to find the power switch. "p" is what Mike will do when he finds the switch and get scared half to death when it finally comes on. 

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Do not ask what the model numbers mean . . . 46-541-p
> ...



:fit::fit::fit::fit::censored2::rant2::rant2::smack::diablo:


----------

